# CTD M225 metal miter saw - $500 (santa cruz, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 13, 2020)

CTD M225 metal miter saw - tools - by owner - sale
					

Industrial Metal cutting Miter Saw 10” CTD M225 Industrial Heavy Duty Miter Cut Off Saw 240VAC 3...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 13, 2020)

You never find stuff in my town.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 14, 2020)

Mine neither. That’s a heck of a saw. I guess they don’t make that one model anymore but the 12” model lists at $5,600! So I guess it’s a bargain. Interesting air actuated downfeed.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 14, 2020)

Right here in Santa Cruz. If anyone wants me to put eyeballs on it drop me a PM.

John


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 15, 2020)

https://www.sterlingmachinery.com/media/brochures1/file/ctd-mitreand-double-mitre-high-speed-cutt-off-saws-brochure.pdf


----------

